# SWS Skyraider



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm looking at another project for the cold, cold, cold, long, long, long, long winter months up here. (after I finish the Leopold of course) Anyone out there built a Zoukei-mura inc model? I see they produced two kits, the Shinden and the Ta 152H-1 which look like nice kits but at the cost for their new A-1H Skyraider, which I'd like to get, I'd like to know from someone first hand who can tell me the kind of kit they sell. Any builders out there built one?? seen one?? know a guy who knows a guy who built one??

Thanks Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have the Shinden, but haven't started building it yet. It certainly LOOKS awesome in the box, with tons of parts in intricate breakdown. The instructions are brilliant - VERY detailed and thorough assembly insructions.


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave621955 said:


> I'm looking at another project for the cold, cold, cold, long, long, long, long winter months up here. (after I finish the Leopold of course) Anyone out there built a Zoukei-mura inc model? I see they produced two kits, the Shinden and the Ta 152H-1 which look like nice kits but at the cost for their new A-1H Skyraider, which I'd like to get, I'd like to know from someone first hand who can tell me the kind of kit they sell. Any builders out there built one?? seen one?? know a guy who knows a guy who built one??
> 
> Thanks Dave


WOW....
http://www.zoukeimura.co.jp/en/products/sws03_skyraider.html

Down load the manual....Have a look.


SKYRAIDER.......:thumbsup:


This just went on my wish list.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I do not have one of their kits, but was interested in the Shinden. I would search over on Hyperscale under Plane Talking www.hyperscale.com 

There has been a lot of teeth gnashing over the assembly of their two available kits, the Focke Wulf and Shinden. The kits engineering seems to be very ambitious, but part fit in some cases may not be so good. Some have claimed main airframe parts are off by 2-3-4 5 millimeters in some cases resulting in a ton of filling, sanding, rescribing, etc. Part of the problem may be that instead of molding big parts like the wing in standard fashion where you get a bottom and two top panels, they break the wing down into multiple panels. Same with a fusilage. Instead of the normal left and right half its in a lot of small parts.

ZM is doing a P-51D which looks interesting as it builds up very much like the real plane with a lot of internal structure and seperate skin panels. How it fits, however, is anyone's guesss. Probably not as good as the new Tamiya Mustang, for sure.

Trumpeter is also bringing out a 1/32 Skyraider series. If they have their design A team on the project it should be good. Trumpeter's big planes can be very hit or miss. Some like the Messerschmitt 262 are excellent, but others like the P-51B are horribly inaccurate.


----------

